
Telegram Beta Blog: about “Calls” - ycmbntrthrwaway
https://medium.com/tb-blog/about-calls-79f16a6a896b#.y43gzo6l7
======
ideaemperor
This is a much needed one. Hope telegram opens up various opportunities to
build on this just like they allowed their bots.

